# Got a cool spider, scared to touch it.  Any advices on handling spideren?



## scribbles (Dec 23, 2011)

Quite by accident, I became the proud owner of a P. audax this fall thanks to a container of grapes from Mexico.  She (I think it's a she) ate flies, molted into white markings, and began to stomp around like a big dog.  I've seen a lot of videos of people handling this species and it looks so easy but I'm afraid she'll jump away or bite me.  I really would like to take some good photos of her because she has some neat markings.

Today I got as far as lifting the lid on her "refrigerator" and snapping a photo of her while she was sitting on it.  She didn't try to escape or anything, though I have read this species is comprised entirely of cat burglar-esque escape artists.  With that in mind, and the way she likes to hang halfway out of her web-pocket and stare creepily at me, I think she doesn't hate me and isn't really scared of me.

So, any tips on overcoming my fear?  Is she likely to jump into my hair (where she will get lost in the fro) or try to escape away into some dark corner she spots, or is she probably going to want to just go "home" if anywhere?  I almost would feel better if someone who was used to handling spiders held her first.  How does one get started with the business of handling spiderkind?  Do I need to just suck it up and hold out my hand for her to jump onto?

This is Amy, who turned around the very second after the camera focused on her.  She doesn't freak out if I stick my hand into her fridge either, though I don't ever get near her pocket.


----------



## MatrixW9 (Dec 23, 2011)

It's Phidippus regius male.

Nice find !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scribbles (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh regius eh?  Someone told me it couldn't be regius because it came from Mexico.  Well I'm glad to know, thank you for straightening me out!  How could you tell?  I spent a few weeks trying to figure out male/female, audax/regius.  I can't ever get close enough to the butt to see its texture very well and the palps are so skinny.  I must know how you could tell!

Again, many thanks!


----------



## MatrixW9 (Dec 23, 2011)

It could be audax too... I did not take this into account.
It's male, because it have blue/green fangs.
Maybe someone else try to tell is it regius or audax ?


----------



## Silberrücken (Dec 23, 2011)

Actually, I believe it is a audax/regius cross, as neither audax or regius have the white on the sides of the carapace. (none of mine did, anyway)

These jumpers are very active, very inquisitive, and so fun to keep. Not saying that they won't bite-but I have been tagged ONCE in 9 years of breeding/raising them. The bite I got was from a protective female guarding a sac I was unaware of. A bite will surprise you more than hurt you, stressing on that different people react to bites differently.

Be not afraid of these spiders. Jumpers are wonderful and they will keep you entertained. They love to explore and jump everywhere, LOL.

Give it lots of climbing material (sticks, fake flowers/vines, etc) and sprinkle drops of water on plant leaves every few days. I use no substrate for mine, as they rarely go to ground, unless they are on the hunt.

Good luck!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## darksidemxer (Dec 23, 2011)

i  have 1 that has a sac and my brother has a male  great spiders and they are fun to watch. they are super aware of everything and its cool how they watch u.  mine let me hold them all the time and are pretty relaxed. awesome pets lol


----------



## Ciphor (Dec 23, 2011)

Actually jumping spiders are quite tricky to ID without inspection of the genitalia. Especially Dendryphantinae! 

First I can say you should have zero fear of a bite, has anyone ever been bit by a jumping spider? They have supurb eyesight, because of this they understand how large you are, and there instincts tell them they would lose a biting match.

As for jumping away, you bet! I would say just handle the spider in a place where if they do try and jump away, they wont get far.


----------



## Silberrücken (Dec 24, 2011)

Ciphor said:


> Actually jumping spiders are quite tricky to ID without inspection of the genitalia.


Depends on the species.


----------



## donniedark0 (Dec 24, 2011)

wow your so lucky you have that, I want one so bad. Sell it to me!!


----------



## The Snark (Dec 24, 2011)

If you keep the critter in an enclosure it is possible it will act territorial and attempt to bite you, but that isn't very likely, or a great danger to life and limb. As for handling these, my favorite method is to capture then take to a safe area like the bath tub. I then cajole it into jumping on my arm. The hairs on your arm are like a thick forest to them and seriously slows them down so you can get a good look at them. Similar furry/fuzzy surfaces work. A tabletop covered in velvet material can take the spider many minutes to escape.


----------



## Ciphor (Dec 25, 2011)

Silberrücken said:


> Depends on the species.


Ya I hear a lot of that on sites like these, I'll yield to the expert opinion that 9 out of 10 times you will not accurately ID a spider in the sub-family Dendryphantinae without inspection of the genitalia.


----------



## mark e sic (Dec 27, 2011)

Nice I actually cought an audax yesterday!! my GF spotted from quite a distance and I ran looked at it and ran to get a container with a huge smile on my face!


----------



## Espionage2501 (Jan 1, 2012)

MatrixW9 said:


> It's Phidippus regius male.
> 
> Nice find !


Ditto. P. regius male  nice find, one of my favorites!

---------- Post added 01-01-2012 at 03:12 PM ----------




MatrixW9 said:


> It could be audax too... I did not take this into account.
> It's male, because it have blue/green fangs.
> Maybe someone else try to tell is it regius or audax ?


Hmm... good point. I didn't read this! Next time it climbs on the glass try and get a clear picture of its abdomen! That will at least help us get a better more accurate response! And how do you know it came from Mexico? I was under the impression that most packages before entering the United States were either sprayed with pesticides or put in a freezer storage to kill any invasive species. Most likely your jumping spider probably hitched a ride at your local grocery store.


----------



## Vespula (Jan 5, 2012)

Lovely spider! Congrats on the nice find. As for advice on handling, when I handle mine, I place my hand near them and wait for them to crawl onto my hand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Delight (Jan 5, 2012)

MatrixW9 said:


> It could be audax too... I did not take this into account.
> It's male, because it have blue/green fangs.
> Maybe someone else try to tell is it regius or audax ?


To note, my females (who have had sacs) all have blue-green fangs.


@OP
They're totally handleable but be prepared because they're extremely fast and... Jumpy. One can be up behind your war in two flicks of a pedipalp. They're smart and curious and are great fun. Just be sure you handle somewhere where you could re-catch it. 
Also it's fun to observe as they drop a little emergency silk line with every jump.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

